# [Guide]Fix Your Phone / Return to Stock ( Latest OTA )



## kbucksot

This is a Guide on how to return to stock ota from any of the following:

*Soft Brick
*Boot Loops
*Unroot
*Go back to stock for some reason.

*This will erase all data that is not on your sd card.*
*I am not responsible for any problems you encounter when following this guide. Do all of this at your own risk.*

Follow these steps in order to get your Droid Charge back to the stock ota release update:

*Download these two files *Ci510* and *Charge.pit*
*Unzip the Ci510 file and place the charge.pit file in the same folder.
*Open Odin
*Get your phone into download mode (pull battery out, hold down Volume Down and insert usb cable)
*Once Odin recognizes your device, put the battery back in.
*Click PIT and select the charge.pit file / Click PDA and click on the ci510.md5 file in the same folder.
*Make sure Re-Partition is checked (Odin will fail if this is not checked)

After Flashing you should have a working phone.

*The Files used are from the 12-7-11 OTA Update*


----------



## kbucksot

Reserved


----------



## ztkryan

Nice work man

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbucksot

ztkryan said:


> Nice work man
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I will be leaving for the gnexus Monday but will have my wife's charge to work on....


----------



## throwbot

sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## muzhik

awesome post... got GNex, time to stock charge and ebay it......


----------



## trparky

I don't think you're going to get much for it on eBay. Last I looked it was barely $75.

If I could get at least $200, maybe $250, for it I'd consider selling it on eBay and getting another phone. But $75 is practically useless, doesn't even come close to paying for a fraction of the cost of a Google Nexus at full retail (non-upgrade) price.

Hence the reason I'm sticking with the Droid Charge until my upgrade in February of 2013. At least TweakStock v1.4 makes the phone usable without too many glitches, which was one of the things that made me want to go to the Google Nexus. Maybe by then we'll have better batteries and quad-core phones and more ICS-loaded phones.


----------



## stantaur

With multiupload and megaupload sites evidently not available, are there any other locations people can pull these files down from? PM me if this isn't something that should be posted. Working with a bricked charge Phone-----!-------PC on boot and trying to go back to factory before I throw in the towel and try a different phone. Was using gummycharged 2 since maybe Aug-Sep last year, and it got too laggy. I'd like to try the stock, unrooted VZN OTA update before officially calling it quits.

Only reason for rooting before was to try a different tethering / hotspot solution (since none would stay linked with my corporate VPN for over 5 min).

Thanks


----------



## JihadSquad

stantaur said:


> With multiupload and megaupload sites evidently not available, are there any other locations people can pull these files down from? PM me if this isn't something that should be posted. Working with a bricked charge Phone-----!-------PC on boot and trying to go back to factory before I throw in the towel and try a different phone. Was using gummycharged 2 since maybe Aug-Sep last year, and it got too laggy. I'd like to try the stock, unrooted VZN OTA update before officially calling it quits.
> 
> Only reason for rooting before was to try a different tethering / hotspot solution (since none would stay linked with my corporate VPN for over 5 min).
> 
> Thanks


http://homepages.cae.wisc.edu/~shawn/files/DROID_Charge_ED2_Full.tar.md5
ED2 Factory Image

http://homepages.cae.wisc.edu/~shawn/files/charge.pit
PIT file

http://homepages.cae.wisc.edu/~shawn/files/Samsung_Mobile_USB_Driver.exe
USB Drivers


----------



## stantaur

Thank you. Pulled down the ED2 factory image file and I get the same response via Odin that I received when I tried loading the file titled CI510_VZW_EP4_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP-REV03_user_CL706183_ship.tar.md5 - I have the phone in Download mode, point Odin to the file, (in PDA box, not Phone) and click Start button. It runs through scripts for maybe 2 sec, records a fail. I've been running CWM with Gummycharged_GBE_1.9RC2.3_ImnutsLagfix.zip which I'd loaded to the folder that I keep the other zip files in (0807_charge_novoodoo.zip) for what I thought to be the ability to use different ROMs.

I'd been running lagfix since Aug-Sep. Is there a procedure I need to do to disable the lagfix before doing all of this? Seems like Odin only works/installs the 0817_charge_recovery.tar.md5 file (which gets my phone back to operational - otherwise it's the dreaded Phone----!----PC symbol). Tried the using the 0807_charge_novoodoo.zip and it resulted in the same Phone----!----PC symbol).

Thread output from using Odin earlier is below if that helps - thanks again for any ideas / steps for someone inexperienced with this. Promise once I get back to stock GB, I'm staying on the straight & narrow / warrantied. No need for root access for my needs.

<ID:0/010> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> CI510_VZW_EE4_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP_REV03_user_CL1014954.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/010> Odin v.3 engine (ID:10)..
<ID:0/010> File analysis..
<ID:0/010> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/010> Initialzation..
<ID:0/010> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/010> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/010> boot.bin
<ID:0/010> 
<ID:0/010> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)
<ID:0/010> Removed!!


----------



## stantaur

Got it working - third time on the fourth port of my laptop FTW. Thanks everyone...


----------



## nguye070

Thanks. I need to return the droid charge back to the carrier. Will this return the phone back to stock before it was ever rooted? Will the carrier know it was ever rooted? Do you mind posting the Hardware version, firmware version, baseband version, kernel version, and build number in setting -- about phone -- ? Thanks again.


----------



## yourbrokenoven

Does anyone have a working link for these files? I just got a new charge in the mail to replace my old one. Need to factory restore my old one. All the links point to multiupload.com, which must have gone down. (it wasn't part of megaupload.com, was it?)


----------



## trparky

EP4D Download
http://www.imnuts.org/downloads/charge/odin/CI510_VZW_EP4_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP_REV03_user_CL706183_ship.tar.md5

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## imnuts

I have all of the files posted on my site on a new page I just created. See here


----------

